# So excited



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

In two days I could be a "grand mammy" if little ebony has babies 

I hope she has them, had a lot if trouble getting any hamster pregnant 

Do you refer to yourself as mummy/mum/daddy/dad in regards to your pets?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I refer to my dogs as 'my hairy children'....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I refer to my dogs as 'my hairy children'....


Awwwww lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I am Mum or Mumma and the Chis are my fur babies


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My animals are my children.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Alpha female ... Pup 1 and pup 2


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> In two days I could be a "grand mammy" if little ebony has babies
> 
> I hope she has them, had a lot if trouble getting any hamster pregnant
> 
> Do you refer to yourself as mummy/mum/daddy/dad in regards to your pets?


Completely shocked to the core Tinks.

And you told us your OH was eyeing up other women when all the time it was one of your hamsters.:sneaky2:

Whatever next?:wink:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

How long are hamsters pregnant for?

I'm Mama,Hubby is Daddy and DD is Hooman Sister.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Ooh exciting! can't wait for pics  

We are Momma and Fuds Man to the animals, Jon is bringer of teh fuds


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Completely shocked to the core Tinks.
> 
> And you told us your OH was eyeing up other women when all the time it was one of your hamsters.:sneaky2:
> 
> Whatever next?:wink:


Damn, secrets out :lol:



loubyfrog said:


> How long are hamsters pregnant for?
> 
> I'm Mama,Hubby is Daddy and DD is Hooman Sister.


16 long days lol



MissShelley said:


> Ooh exciting! can't wait for pics
> 
> We are Momma and Fuds Man to the animals, Jon is bringer of teh fuds


Oh yes, they like the fuds


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

I love hamsters!!! Lots of piccies needed


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Of course I am. I'm so convinced of it that if he's ill etc I think ':yikes: what if it's something I've passed down to him'


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Although I don`t say mum and dad about us I do refer to my daughters dogs as our grand-dogs :

Daft question time but is their a special name for baby hamsters, how many are usually born if there is more than one are they known as a litter?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> In two days I could be a "grand mammy" if little ebony has babies
> 
> I hope she has them, had a lot if trouble getting any hamster pregnant
> 
> Do you refer to yourself as mummy/mum/daddy/dad in regards to your pets?


Surely if she is due in two days you must know whether or not she's pregnant (translation for you - up the spout). How long are hamsters pregnant? a fortnight or so? Must be showing by now. Or perhaps she's like her 'mammy'?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Has the female been nest building? I know female rats build nests just before they give birth, not sure about hams.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I call my three dogs my babies :001_wub:

Im Mum & Steve is Dad and my Daughter calls herself their Sister


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Although I don`t say mum and dad about us I do refer to my daughters dogs as our grand-dogs :
> 
> Daft question time but is their a special name for baby hamsters, how many are usually born if there is more than one are they known as a litter?


Yeah a litter, they are also knows as pups or as I call them "cutie mcsqueaky cuties"  :lol:



lostbear said:


> Surely if she is due in two days you must know whether or not she's pregnant (translation for you - up the spout). How long are hamsters pregnant? a fortnight or so? Must be showing by now. Or perhaps she's like her 'mammy'?


Hamsters do show signs, doesn't mean they are pregnant, Tink showed signs several times but no babies, the time she showed no signs, babies

It's basically a case if waiting to see if there's anything after 16 days



Lavenderb said:


> Has the female been nest building? I know female rats build nests just before they give birth, not sure about hams.


Yeah she's got a good nest, she was showing her teeth when my OH was going to put food in for her and she's big at the back


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

How exciting! never seen baby hamsters so we need pics, bet they're adorably pink and tiny. 

I'm mummy to my ferrets  but just Hayley to Jasper as he knows that's me but my mum is 'mummy' to him and my dad 'daddy'. my dad rolls his eyes at it but i know he loves being called it really


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Your flat will be chocked full of hamster cages in a couple of weeks if she is in pup 
Yes I am mum to all the pets, and the OH is dad lol



3dogs2cats said:


> Although I don`t say mum and dad about us I do refer to my daughters dogs as our grand-dogs :
> 
> Daft question time but is their a special name for baby hamsters, how many are usually born if there is more than one are they known as a litter?


They are called pups, normal litters are between 4 and 8 pups 



lostbear said:


> Surely if she is due in two days you must know whether or not she's pregnant (translation for you - up the spout). How long are hamsters pregnant? a fortnight or so? Must be showing by now. Or perhaps she's like her 'mammy'?


The first time you know if a female hamster is pregnant is when you see the pups for the first time (normally around 5 days after they are born as you should never disturb the nest), they are pregnant for 16 days and show no visible signs really.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm nothing to my cats, I'm Granny to the litters of kittens though.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Not trying to be rude but do you know what you are doing with breeding them? It wasn't very long ago you were asking if you could change your hamsters sleeping habits to suit you.......


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I know absolutely nothing about hamsters.......but if they started breeding, what are you going to do with lots and lots of babies Tinks?lol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Our pets are part of the family, and life revolves around them.

How many pets do you have at the moment Tinks? And what will you do with any babies?


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

As my name suggests I am mummy to my gerbils.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> In two days I could be a "grand mammy" if little ebony has babies
> 
> I hope she has them, had a lot if trouble getting any hamster pregnant
> 
> Do you refer to yourself as mummy/mum/daddy/dad in regards to your pets?


Probably because ..

a, your a different species and b, your female.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

You must be excited Tinks, look forward to hearing about them and seeing some pics when they are born.
How many babies do they have at one time in an average litter? 
I'm Mummy to my cats, Kevin is Daddy ...they are our babies.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Not trying to be rude but do you know what you are doing with breeding them? It wasn't very long ago you were asking if you could change your hamsters sleeping habits to suit you.......


We know what we are doing



lilythepink said:


> I know absolutely nothing about hamsters.......but if they started breeding, what are you going to do with lots and lots of babies Tinks?lol


We will keep them (in separate cages obviously)



Summersky said:


> Our pets are part of the family, and life revolves around them.
> 
> How many pets do you have at the moment Tinks? And what will you do with any babies?


Got 10 hamsters and 8 mice, will keep the babies



sharonbee said:


> You must be excited Tinks, look forward to hearing about them and seeing some pics when they are born.
> How many babies do they have at one time in an average litter?
> I'm Mummy to my cats, Kevin is Daddy ...they are our babies.


They can have as little as 1 or as many as 20

Going on past litters (5 and 9) hoping for something along those lines


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We know what we are doing
> 
> We will keep them *(in separate cages obviously)*
> 
> ...


Oh my gawd, but you could end up with 20 individual cages! Plus however many you need for the ones already here  You'll be spending most of your week cleaning them all out! :crazy: I don't envy you at all! 

I spent a whole day each week cleaning out just 2 rat cages (they were prett big rat cages, & I am quite slow & methodical, so it's probably not the same for everyone) & when I had the rescue babies as well that extended to 2 days a week, my whole weekend was just spent cleaning cages & washing their hammocks & equipment.

I only have an Explorer (divided up for the boys & girls) & it takes about half a day a week, though I can do it in 2 hours, if the rats don't distract me


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh my gawd, but you could end up with 20 individual cages! Plus however many you need for the ones already here  You'll be spending most of your week cleaning them all out! :crazy: I don't envy you at all!
> 
> I spent a whole day each week cleaning out just 2 rat cages (they were prett big rat cages, & I am quite slow & methodical, so it's probably not the same for everyone) & when I had the rescue babies as well that extended to 2 days a week, my whole weekend was just spent cleaning cages & washing their hammocks & equipment.
> 
> I only have an Explorer (divided up for the boys & girls) & it takes about half a day a week, though I can do it in 2 hours, if the rats don't distract me


I used to be able to do 12 cages in 3 hours

Having a OH to help helps lol and using carefresh helps to, it's even better if they pick one corner to pee in as a lot of the time it only needs scooped out

I've got a lot of time to dedicate to me fluffs, the way I see it I would rather spend time caring for them than doing most other things, well actually all other things really


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We know what we are doing
> 
> !
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We know what we are doing
> 
> We will keep them (in separate cages obviously)
> 
> ...


You could end up with 30 cages just of hamsters! 
Plus the cage or two of mice!

You must live in a mansion if you have room for that many!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

gerbilmummy said:


> You could end up with 30 cages just of hamsters!
> Plus the cage or two of mice!
> 
> You must live in a mansion if you have room for that many!


The bin cages are stackable, saves a lot of space


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The bin cages are stackable, saves a lot of space


but if the holes are in the top how do they breathe. they need to be on the side more aswell.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> but if the holes are in the top how do they breathe. they need to be on the side more aswell.


They are in the sides (at the top) of all out three cages, the cages with the holes in the lids are stacked at the top

He's going to put holes in those ones on two of the sides


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

We are mummy and daddy to my cats and dog. They are my fur babies.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not trying to start anything here (i'm sure others will think otherwise but they would be wrong) BUT.....

Lets say she does have 20 pups (not that common but not that unusual either lol), how can you possibly give 20 hamsters enough time out of the cage daily?
Even with stackable bin cages 30 cages is a huge amount for a flat, I'm in a 3 bed house with two sheds and a garden so I have no worries but a flat isn't exactly (especially council flats) a large space.....

Now before anyone says anything I know I have a lot of pets (to some) but the vast majority of my pets can be exercised in groups and I have multiple rodent proof rooms in which to exercise them in, and none of mine will be bred from so not adding to the numbers unless a rescue comes in pregnant....


Again, I am NOT trying to start anything.....I wouldn't care who posted the OP as I would say the same to anyone in the same situation (can't believe I'm having to write that but sadly I feel I do...)


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Know nothing about hamsters but 30 hamsters is a lot! How would you spend time with them all?


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Not trying to start anything here (i'm sure others will think otherwise but they would be wrong) BUT.....
> 
> Lets say she does have 20 pups (not that common but not that unusual either lol), how can you possibly give 20 hamsters enough time out of the cage daily?
> Even with stackable bin cages 30 cages is a huge amount for a flat, I'm in a 3 bed house with two sheds and a garden so I have no worries but a flat isn't exactly (especially council flats) a large space.....
> ...


I have to agree.
Again not trying to start anything, but I used to have hamsters, 1 Syrian at one time, but over many years, and I used to give my hamster an hour of free time, then cage cleaning took an hour as well.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> Not trying to start anything here (i'm sure others will think otherwise but they would be wrong) BUT.....
> 
> Lets say she does have 20 pups (not that common but not that unusual either lol), how can you possibly give 20 hamsters enough time out of the cage daily?
> Even with stackable bin cages 30 cages is a huge amount for a flat, I'm in a 3 bed house with two sheds and a garden so I have no worries but a flat isn't exactly (especially council flats) a large space.....
> ...


We have various ways the are out of the cage, cuddle with me, gyro ball, play pen and run of the passage way

I appreciate your post but feel you are worrying over nothing


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

gerbilmummy said:


> I have to agree.
> Again not trying to start anything, but I used to have hamsters, 1 Syrian at one time, but over many years, and I used to give my hamster an hour of free time, then cage cleaning took an hour as well.


I had a pregnant Syrian girl come in a couple of years ago, she had 8 pups and I had 6 other adult syrians making my total 14... I managed to get cage cleaning down to around 20 mins per cage... Can't imagine having to clean out 30 hamster cages.... At my max I've never had 30 cages set up here :sosp:

Tinks, I am not worrying over nothing, 30 hamsters is a huge amount even for a fully fit person.. If you can't see that then I guess I won't get through so -shrugs-
Have you thought that maybe the reason you have struggled in the past to have pups is because of something wrong somewhere? I've had enough "whoops" litters in to know it isn't hard for hams to get pregnant lol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We haven't kep gerbils or hamsters for years and years - but they seemed to enjoy coming out and exploring. Ican'y iomagine having so many hamsters - but then, who am I to say anything? We have a house and garden full of rabbits.

Each to their own, I say, as long as they are well cared for and get vet treatment when they need it.


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

Summersky said:


> We haven't kep gerbils or hamsters for years and years - but they seemed to enjoy coming out and exploring. Ican'y iomagine having so many hamsters - but then, who am I to say anything? We have a house and garden full of rabbits.
> 
> *Each to their own, I say, as long as they are well cared for and get vet treatment when they need it*.


Oh yes, I agree, to each their own, I love hamsters and gerbils, but I just think 10 is a bit much, would be for me anyway...

I just can't get my head around the idea of possibly 30!

Still, it doesn't matter how many animals you have for as long as you can give them the love, attention, food and clean homes etc that they need. Plus you can afford the vet bill!


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We know what we are doing


I fear that this is just not true. You cannot possibly know enough about hamsters and breeding them, if you thought it would be ok to change their natural sleeping patterns for your own benefit.
How will you possibly be able to look after that many hamsters in a flat. Even if you do stack their cages, surely they take up a lot of space, and certainly a lot of time.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> I fear that this is just not true. You cannot possibly know enough about hamsters and breeding them, if you thought it would be ok to change their natural sleeping patterns for your own benefit.
> How will you possibly be able to look after that many hamsters in a flat. Even if you do stack their cages, surely they take up a lot of space, and certainly a lot of time.


Time is something I have a lot of


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ok last reply to try to get some perspective here.

Minimum cage space for a Syrian is 80 x 40 x 40 cm, now times that by 30....in a flat 


I could fit 30 cages in my house if I wanted...just because you can, doesn't mean you should...



Over and out


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Time is something I have a lot of


Great, but you need the space and knowledge too.
Not to mention the cost of buying that many new cages


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

The chance of her having 20 babies is slim, possible but slim

And people say I worry over nothing


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Great, but you need the space and knowledge too.
> Not to mention the cost of buying that many new cages


We have both

And yes we have the money before anyone asks


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The chance of her having 20 babies is slim, possible but slim
> 
> And people say I worry over nothing


She might have 20 and you would have to be prepared for that. Even if she has 10, or just 5 that's still space and cost of 5 cages, time cleaning out and interacting, feeding etc.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> She might have 20 and you would have to be prepared for that. Even if she has 10, or just 5 that's still space and cost of 5 cages, time cleaning out and interacting, feeding etc.


Yes I do realise that


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have both


Unfortunately you have shown on this forum that you do not have the knowledge. 
How can you possibly have the space? Do you live in massive 7 bedroom flat?!?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Unfortunately you have shown on this forum that you do not have the knowledge.
> How can you possibly have the space? Do you live in massive 7 bedroom flat?!?


I'm sorry but how is it even your business? My pets are very well looked after, they receive the love, care, time, Soave, toys etc that they need and should the need arise they would receive the veterinary care they need


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm sorry but how is it even your business? My pets are very well looked after, they receive the love, care, time, Soave, toys etc that they need and should the need arise they would receive the veterinary care they need


Because this is a pet forum where people care about pets! This is also a public forum where you have posted this information, thus making it the business of anyone who cares to read it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Because this is a pet forum where people care about pets! This is also a public forum where you have posted this information, thus making it the business of anyone who cares to read it.


Fair enough, you've made your point now so just leave it


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Fair enough, you've made your point now so just leave it


I will if you please take note of what has been said and ensure that you have all the correct resources for your animals.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> I will if you please take note of what has been said and ensure that you have all the correct resources for your animals.


I'll say again, we do!


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'll say again, we do!


It's like talking to a brick wall! I give up, but at the end of the day it's your pets that will suffer.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> It's like talking to a brick wall! I give up, but at the end of the day it's your pets that will suffer.


Oh for gods sake, they won't suffer!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh for gods sake, they won't suffer!


I don't think it's a case they will suffer tinks, I don't think you would let them suffer as you do care about them from the sounds of it. However I have to agree with others, IF she does have 10, or 20 that's a lot more responsibility to take on. I know you say you have a lot of time, but there aren't enough hours in the day for up to 30 rodents who need to be kept seperated. I have two Syrians, and they both come out of the cage (separately of course) for a MINIMUM of an hour each + ball time if they want it. The time out of the cage is spent with me interacting with them in a safe room for the whole time.

I just don't see how you can give enough meaningful attention to that many hamsters each day. Even if she has only 6 babies, that's still 17 hamsters, plus your mice. That would mean you would need to spend over 17 hours of the day with them! 

Don't you think it would be better for the bubbies to go to homes where they can live their lives as the centre of attention and be somebodies 'special pet' where their needs and attention are priority 24/7?

Also, having that many bin cages of the right size (RSPCA min standards has already been posted on here earlier) must take up a lot of room


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

you'll keep them all? goodness you're brave!
i have no social life- when i'm not at college or placement i'm at home with 'the kids', but tbh, i'm Never having 11 rats in two separate groups again!! but of course i feel mean saying that because a few of the kids are getting on a Wee bit, but hey, can't be helped 

please just think about not setting your heart on keeping ALL until they are 8 weeks old and proper wee hammies- it could be heartbreaking otherwise for you. 
but reegardless, i look forward to the piccies of baby hammies to compare to my 3(ish) month old girlie that keeps me awake at night on her wheel!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

kodakkuki said:


> you'll keep them all? goodness you're brave!
> i have no social life- when i'm not at college or placement i'm at home with 'the kids', but tbh, i'm Never having 11 rats in two separate groups again!! but of course i feel mean saying that because a few of the kids are getting on a Wee bit, but hey, can't be helped
> 
> please just think about not setting your heart on keeping ALL until they are 8 weeks old and proper wee hammies- it could be heartbreaking otherwise for you.
> but reegardless, i look forward to the piccies of baby hammies to compare to my 3(ish) month old girlie that keeps me awake at night on her wheel!!


What wheel does she have? I recommend the silent spinner


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Tinks did you even read my post? Or are you just deliberately ignoring it?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

...assuming, of course, that it's even pregnant :bored:.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What wheel does she have? I recommend the silent spinner


yup, thats the one!  
but i'm a Very light sleeper and she's at the base of my bed...


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

are hamsters pack creatures or would they all need a separate cage/bed/home/ whatever
im clueless on such things
sister used to have a ginea pig who got depressed when his friend died, don't know if hamsters are the same
sounds like you have your work cut out for you, 
do put the animals needs first


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> are hamsters pack creatures or would they all need a separate cage/bed/home/ whatever
> im clueless on such things
> sister used to have a ginea pig who got depressed when his friend died, don't know if hamsters are the same
> sounds like you have your work cut out for you,
> do put the animals needs first


to the best of my knowledge syrians will fight to the death if paired or grouped... but in saying that there is a girl on a FB group claiming to have all her hamsters grouped without incident


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> Tinks did you even read my post? Or are you just deliberately ignoring it?


I saw it, no point discussing things that have been discussed



Gemmaa said:


> ...assuming, of course, that it's even pregnant :bored:.


True, she might not be



kodakkuki said:


> yup, thats the one!
> but i'm a Very light sleeper and she's at the base of my bed...


Oh I see, you coukd always sleep in the garden 



Shadow And Lightning said:


> are hamsters pack creatures or would they all need a separate cage/bed/home/ whatever
> im clueless on such things
> sister used to have a ginea pig who got depressed when his friend died, don't know if hamsters are the same
> sounds like you have your work cut out for you,
> do put the animals needs first


Syrians need separate cages, they are solitary animals


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

When is she due?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

AnimalObsessed said:


> When is she due?


Today is the 16th day


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> to the best of my knowledge syrians will fight to the death if paired or grouped... but in saying that there is a girl on a FB group claiming to have all her hamsters grouped without incident


so when would they need removing from mum? would mum attack them if left there so long

actually... how did mum get pregnant if they are solitary and cant be with other ones... might sounds stupid but I know nothing clearly

do they have like... special times and how would one know when this special time was and know to pair them up

im going to end up confusing myself lol


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Today is the 16th day


is she still able to be handled even though she's (hopefully) expecting?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

30 hamsters and god knows how many mice? :sosp:

ummmmmm


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> so when would they need removing from mum? would mum attack them if left there so long
> 
> actually... how did mum get pregnant if they are solitary and cant be with other ones... might sounds stupid but I know nothing clearly
> 
> ...


The female comes into heat every 3-4 days, she will give off a smell and when touched will stand still with her tail in the air, that's the only time a male and female can be put together



kodakkuki said:


> is she still able to be handled even though she's (hopefully) expecting?


I've been stroking her but not picking her up


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

harley bear said:


> 30 hamsters and god knows how many mice? :sosp:
> 
> ummmmmm


30 *unconfirmed *hamsters. There's an awful lot of speculation going on.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> 30 unconfirmed[/U][/I][/B] hamsters. There's an awful lot of speculation going on.


Exactly! Lot of mountains and mole hills at the moment

For one she might not even be pregnant and for two even if she does have a litter, the chances of the litter being as big as 20 are slim

But you know, better panic just in case


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> 30 *unconfirmed *hamsters. There's an awful lot of speculation going on.


Even so, someone who is willing to have so many hamsters AND mice in such a small space must have a screw lose.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol @ people thinking they know how much space we have


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Lol @ people thinking they know how much space we have


Lets face it, you are in a flat not a mansion with a rodent annex built on the side!

With limited space and that many rodents...gotta be honest with you .. your place will STINK to high heaven!

I doubt you will have the time nor money to clean every single cage out every day.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

do they cost a lot to look after? 
Ive always wanted a ferret, side tracking I know but hamsters and such kinda scare me, a lot.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Exactly! Lot of mountains and mole hills at the moment
> 
> For one she might not even be pregnant and for two even if she does have a litter, the chances of the litter being as big as 20 are slim
> 
> But you know,* better panic just in case*


That's how I live my life  panicking about the things that might never happen.

No mindfulness here.

I'd love to live in the here and now, and only worry when something happened.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Lets face it, you are in a flat not a mansion with a rodent annex built on the side!
> 
> With limited space and that many rodents...gotta be honest with you .. your place will STINK to high heaven!
> 
> I doubt you will have the time nor money to clean every single cage out every day.


I don't really care what you think tbh

You have no idea about my time, finances or space quite frankly


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Even so, someone who is willing to have so many hamsters AND mice in such a small space must have a screw lose.


"An it harm none, do what ye will."


This has all stemmed from an assumption. She might have 30 babies, but she might have one or none, or she might eat them.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't really care what you think tbh
> 
> You have no idea about my time, finances or space quite frankly


Glad we are on the same page then...i suppose the smell of rodents is one way to get rid of the neighbours.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> "An it harm none, do what ye will."
> 
> 
> This has all stemmed from an assumption. She might have 30 babies, but she might have one or none, or *she might eat them*.


I read this thinking it was referring to tinks... had to read it a few time till I clocked on to ohhh the possible pregnant animal lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> do they cost a lot to look after?
> Ive always wanted a ferret, side tracking I know but hamsters and such kinda scare me, a lot.


They aren't expensive really

We buy carefresh which is £20 for a big bag of it

Get a big bag of food for £15 for 15kg

Bedding costs £1 a bag

Then the treats which are pennies


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> "An it harm none, do what ye will."
> 
> 
> This has all stemmed from an assumption. She might have 30 babies, but she might have one or none, or she might eat them.


Will she require a plate?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I saw it, no point discussing things that have been discussed
> 
> True, she might not be
> 
> ...


But you haven't addressed the things I asked? I don't see anywhere explaining about the times for interaction with that many hamsters? - I'm not having a go at you but just generally don't see how you could provide the one on one interaction with each hamster when you could have up to 30, even if he only has 5 that's 16 hamsters that each need interaction every night for a decent amount of time, not just left to run in a ball :001_unsure:


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> I read this thinking it was referring to tinks... had to read it a few time till I clocked on to ohhh the possible pregnant animal lol


Yeah, I was wondering if I should have worded it differently...
Apparently I should have!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> But you haven't addressed the things I asked? I don't see anywhere explaining about the times for interaction with that many hamsters? - I'm not having a go at you but just generally don't see how you could provide the one on one interaction with each hamster when you could have up to 30, even if he only has 5 that's 16 hamsters that each need interaction every night for a decent amount of time, not just left to run in a ball :001_unsure:


We've had 15 hamsters before, as I said they get cuddle time and plenty of free time, they are rotated, cuddle, ball, floor, playpen etc


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> 30 *unconfirmed *hamsters. .


But possible 



> There's an awful lot of speculation going on


A couple (one really but another could be put in the same category I suppose) of posts do not constitute to a lot of speculation. The vast majority are just expressing concern over the possibilities... Even if she only has 6 in the litter (about the average) that will be 16 separate cages of 80cm which is still a lot to fit into a flat (IMHO)
And I know for a fact that if one of my contacts had to do a house visit they too would find concern with the number in such a space...

Ok if she doesn't have pups then it won't be an issue at all, but it is obvious that the OP wishes to breed her hamsters so she may not be pregnant this time, doesn't mean she won't be pregnant in the future...

I wouldn't be true to myself if I did not express my concern which I did politely (as have the majority) TBF

I know I said i wasn't going to post again but felt that needed to be said. I am not having a dig at anyone, just expressing genuine concern is all 

ok now that's said, I'll go back to my lurking


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Glad we are on the same page then...i suppose the smell of rodents *is one way to get rid of the neighbours*.


and so would an attitude like that 

well tink seems we both have a screw loose. well theres not much difference between having a flat of (supposed) 30 hamsters and mice to a flat with 33 rats (i have 21 now).


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I would be more worried about having to buy 20 cages in one hit 

But lets be serious here for a moment , when i was a teenager my sister and i use to breed our hamsters (yes young and stupid) . I don't think we ever had a litter bigger than 5 . 20 would be extraordinary large and not common place at all but i would hope that if it was that many you would seek suitable homes for some of them. I could have a rather nice meal out for the amount of people who have said i wish i could get rid of the hamster, there was one up the school today funny enough


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

just a question - why is it ok to breed from hamsters where as dogs cats etc are advised to be neutered and stuff
I only really know about cats, so would be interesting to see, like why, is there no kc or gccf alternative when it comes to rodents


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> and so would an attitude like that
> 
> well tink seems we both have a screw loose. well theres not much difference between having a flat of (supposed) 30 hamsters and mice to a flat with 33 rats (i have 21 now).


Lets start a screw loose club, must have a minimum of 15 animals to apply


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Lets start a screw loose club, must have a minimum of 15 animals to apply


i dont call myself the Crazy Rat Lady for nothing


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> just a question - why is it ok to breed from hamsters where as dogs cats etc are advised to be neutered and stuff
> I only really know about cats, so would be interesting to see, like why, is there no kc or gccf alternative when it comes to rodents


Cats roam so it would be easy for a female to get pregnant

You have to actually put hamsters together so no accidental pregnancies


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Cats roam so it would be easy for a female to get pregnant
> 
> You have to actually put hamsters together so no accidental pregnancies


thats not true. its rarer than cat or do accidental pregnancies. but can still happen.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> i dont call myself the Crazy Rat Lady for nothing


Right so you're crazy rat lady, I'm crazy hamster lady we need other crazy *insert animal name here* ladies or gents we aren't sexist


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> just a question - why is it ok to breed from hamsters where as dogs cats etc are advised to be neutered and stuff
> I only really know about cats, so would be interesting to see, like why, is there no kc or gccf alternative when it comes to rodents


It isn't in my book, but that's for another thread 
many species of rodents have their own clubs, you have NFRS and for hams you have SHC, NHC, and MHC 

Neutering can be done but it is very high risk for many rodents unless you have a rodent specialist vet so only done in emergencies 

Hope that helps


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Cats roam so it would be easy for a female to get pregnant
> 
> You have to actually put hamsters together so no accidental pregnancies


I know i shouldnt post but need to correct you there,not all cats roam my cats cant get pregnant unless i put them together.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

but cats are neutered for health reasons not just preventing pregnancies -- womb cancer etc
is it different in rodents then?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> but cats are neutered for health reasons not just preventing pregnancies -- womb cancer etc
> is it different in rodents then?


The risk of losing the hamster during the spay is far greater than the risk of pyo. In the many moons of me having hamsters I have only ever had one doe come down with pyo and I have had many hamsters over the years from not nice backgrounds 

ETA: Also finding a GOOD rodent vet is like finding hens teeth, where as cat vets are a plenty  I am very lucky to have one so if the needs arises I could neuter if necessary..


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Cats roam so it would be easy for a female to get pregnant
> 
> _You have to actually put hamsters together so no accidental pregnancies_


you'd assume that to be true of any caged animal... but can someone tell that to [email protected] please!!!!!!!!

these are the hammies you bought from registered breeders aren't they? 
honestly, i'm not sure any registered breeder would want whole litters kept by a hobby breeder (lack of genetic diversity in the owned hammies n all that) especially if continued breeding is planned, but there are worse ways to breed (like the girl i mentioned who groups her syrians!)

oh, and lets not forget that just because some cats are left to roam is still no excuse for careless litters- my little girl will be spayed as soon as shes old enough as (in my opinion) it would be impossible and cruel to keep a feral-born cat indoors with no outside access...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

If your Hamster was pregnant wouldn't she have had the babies by now?

I know noffink about rodents.

I hope if mama is pregnant she doesn't have that many babies,30 is a lot to handle if this is your first time looking after babies.

Whats the average litter for a hammy? or isn't there one.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

kodakkuki said:


> you'd assume that to be true of any caged animal... but can someone tell that to [email protected] please!!!!!!!!
> 
> these are the hammies you bought from registered breeders aren't they?
> honestly, i'm not sure any registered breeder would want whole litters kept by a hobby breeder (lack of genetic diversity in the owned hammies n all that) especially if continued breeding is planned, but there are worse ways to breed (like the girl i mentioned who groups her syrians!)


Six out of our 10 hamsters are from breeders

Ebony, penny and Amy are sisters from one breeder

Howard from another

Theodore and Bernadette from a third


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I once took my syrian to the vet for a cut on his eye lid done by himself and it cost me £50.

Cheap my backside. 

The only thing I will say is that living in a flat, (please check with your landlord/council before loading yourself with hamsters that may end up having to be rehomed at a later/more difficult date everyone knows older animals are harder to rehome) you are going to have to provide the minimum acceptable cage size you will end up with little space.

Currently as it stands your poor OH has to care for you and can't even go for a wee without you so you, he has to cook for you, help you to the bathroom, take you down the bottom of the flats to collect parcels and really want to load him with pets you may not be able to care for if your having a bad day with your disability. 

Money = neither of you work, there are ways of cutting back to afford pet bills but as it stands can you afford a vet to see all your pets if they get sick with something contagious? Also since you cant really leave your flat and your OH can't leave you you need to consider how you'd get 20+ hamsters to the vet should they catch something contagious. 

Sometimes its just not suitable to breed animals especially those that breed like wild fire and produce large litters.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

loubyfrog said:


> If your Hamster was pregnant wouldn't she have had the babies by now?
> 
> I know noffink about rodents.
> 
> ...


5-10 is average

And she can have them anytime from now to the 18th day


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I once took my syrian to the vet for a cut on his eye lid done by himself and it cost me £50.
> 
> Cheap my backside.
> 
> ...


Wow, inaccuracies much?

He can't go for a wee without me? We don't work?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Wow, inaccuracies much?
> 
> He can't go for a wee without me? We don't work?


Selling on ebay isn't working especially when you admitted you aren't selling anything at the moment.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Selling on ebay isn't working especially when you admitted you aren't selling anything at the moment.


Well we aren't unemployed, if we were we would be on JSA


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well we aren't unemployed, if we were we would be on JSA


Okay so lets pretend (although I know from previous discussions that you are not really working) you have a job that pays well, you are still in council or rented housing, have you spoken about keeping large amounts of hamsters?

If not I'd sort that out quick because if your landlord/council decide to say "get rid or get out" you will have a job trying to find homes for god knows how many adult hamsters.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Selling on ebay isn't working especially when you admitted you aren't selling anything at the moment.


She could have 1000s in the bank from a lotto win for all we know.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Okay so lets pretend (although I know from previous discussions that you are not really working) you have a job that pays well, you are still in council or rented housing, have you spoken about keeping large amounts of hamsters?
> 
> If not I'd sort that out quick because if your landlord/council decide to say "get rid or get out" you will have a job trying to find homes for god knows how many adult hamsters.


The council know about our pets


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The council know about our pets


Regardless they can still tell you to get rid, do they know EXACTLY how many you have in a flat? Im pretty certain the council would not allow as many as you have..you have to have suitable space for the animals you have...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Regardless they can still tell you to get rid, do they know EXACTLY how many you have in a flat? Im pretty certain the council would not allow as many as you have..you have to have suitable space for the animals you have...


As I said, they know

Pets are allowed


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> As I said, they know
> 
> Pets are allowed


Yes they are, but i bet if they knew how many you had ...and in a flat they would have something to say about it.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Yes they are, but i bet if they knew how many you had ...and in a flat they would have something to say about it.


Can't believe I have to say it again, they know


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Exactly! Lot of mountains and mole hills at the moment
> 
> For one she might not even be pregnant and for two even if she does have a litter, the chances of the litter being as big as 20 are slim
> 
> *But you know, better panic just in case*


TBH when I had rescue rats Tau, Pippin & Ki, I prepared for the eventuality that all 3 might have had litters of 20, just to be on the safe side  They had 25 between them in the end



Shadow And Lightning said:


> just a question - why is it ok to breed from hamsters where as dogs cats etc are advised to be neutered and stuff
> I only really know about cats, so would be interesting to see, like why, is there no kc or gccf alternative when it comes to rodents


IMO it's not OK to breed any species



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *Cats roam so it would be easy for a female to get pregnant*
> 
> You have to actually put hamsters together so no accidental pregnancies


Only when people don't do right by them & get them done  that really gets my goat



Shadow And Lightning said:


> but cats are neutered for health reasons not just preventing pregnancies -- womb cancer etc
> is it different in rodents then?


Because they're so little it's not advised unless there's a medical reason. There is evidence that spaying female rats reduces incidences of some (usually benign), but not all, mammary tumours. It's definitely worth considering a spay alongside lumpectomy if a young, healthy female presents with benign mamm tumours, as they often recur.

Bunnies (OK not rodents, but still small furries) benefit from spaying as the females are prone to womb cancer


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> TBH when I had rescue rats Tau, Pippin & Ki, I prepared for the eventuality that all 3 might have had litters of 20, just to be on the safe side  They had 25 between them in the end
> 
> *IMO it's not OK to breed any species*
> 
> ...


you should know by now that i do agree with you... apart from the bolded bit- surely you mean something along the lines of 'its not OK to breed any species unless you have a well though out breeding program that will improve the next generation...'


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> you should know by now that i do agree with you... apart from the bolded bit- surely you mean something along the lines of 'its not OK to breed any species unless you have a well though out breeding program that will improve the next generation...'


Yeah, that is what I meant  sowwee, sometimes I don't word things so great!


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Although 20 hamsters is unlikely, it is possible and you should be prepared for that before breeding. Please take note of the things being said on this thread.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Although 20 hamsters is unlikely, it is possible and you should be prepared for that before breeding. Please take note of the things being said on this thread.


I was/am prepared for that


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I was/am prepared for that


So you have spare cages ready for them then?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> So you have spare cages ready for them then?


We have spare cages and will be buying more


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Why are you keeping them? Seems like a lot of hamsters to have.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have spare cages and will be buying more


Out of interest what cages do you use?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Why are you keeping them? Seems like a lot of hamsters to have.


Because they will be my responsibility and I won't want to part with them



something ridiculous said:


> Out of interest what cages do you use?


110l bin cages and we have three of these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000LXR734/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> 110l bin cages


Oh are those big enough?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Oh are those big enough?


Yep, lady who runs a rescue recommended them


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Note about the smell , people who live with rodents don't smell it because they're used to it. My friend has rats and hamsters , cages cleaned daily and he always said he could never smell them, I on the other hand wouldn't go in his house because it stunk to high heaven of rats and hamsters, him and his family would always accuse me of over reacting and say it didn't smell , they were used to it my nose was not :lol:


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yep, lady who runs a rescue recommended them


I thought the minimum requirements were bigger than that


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> I thought the minimum requirements were bigger than that


Ok

I'm just going on what was recommended by a lady who runs a small animal rescue


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Note about the smell , people who live with rodents don't smell it because they're used to it. My friend has rats and hamsters , cages cleaned daily and he always said he could never smell them, I on the other hand wouldn't go in his house because it stunk to high heaven of rats and hamsters, him and his family would always accuse me of over reacting and say it didn't smell , they were used to it my nose was not :lol:


If you clean the out daily they smell worse! Especially rats. They scent mark so I find they're smellier the day after the cage is cleaned because their busy peeing on everything. Day 2 is fine.

Never noticed a smell from my hammy at all, even when his cage was needing cleaned he didn't smell.

I can imagine that bin cages must be smellier though because of poor ventilation. It can't be good for their little lungs


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> I thought the minimum requirements were bigger than that


no they are actually above the minimum standard set by the rspca.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

something ridiculous said:


> I thought the minimum requirements were bigger than that


The RSPCA recommend that the minimum size of cage for a Syrian hamster should be 75cm x 40 cm x 40 cm. (29 ½ inches x 15 ¾ inches x 15 ¾ inches).


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> If you clean the out daily they smell worse! Especially rats. They scent mark so I find they're smellier the day after the cage is cleaned because their busy peeing on everything. Day 2 is fine.
> 
> Never noticed a smell from my hammy at all, even when his cage was needing cleaned he didn't smell.
> 
> I can imagine that bin cages must be smellier though because of poor ventilation. It can't be good for their little lungs


My mouse bin cage has mesh sides...no problem with ventilation there.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> My mouse bin cage has mesh sides...no problem with ventilation there.


I didn't know you could get them like that! That's kinda cool. My only real experience of them was at a BYBs house and it put me RIGHT off!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> My mouse bin cage has mesh sides...no problem with ventilation there.


That easy to do? Where did you get the mesh from? How did you attach it?


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Conflicting information on cage sizes then


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That easy to do? Where did you get the mesh from? How did you attach it?


I will try to dig up some pics.

I found the easiest way to cut the sides out was by using a soldering iron. It wont split the plastic. Plus you can use it to make any rough egdes smoother and also for making extra holes for ventilation in the top.

The mesh is cut to size using wire cutters and simply attached to the INSIDE of the cage using nuts and bolts. The mesh must be on the inside or else the mice will chew out


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

something ridiculous said:


> Conflicting information on cage sizes then


REALLY you have had a answer from Tinks on what size cages she uses and someone else has confirmed they are larger than recommended can you DROP it now :Yawn:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> REALLY you have had a answer from Tinks on what size cages she uses and someone else has confirmed they are larger than recommended can you DROP it now :Yawn:


but that would be too easy


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I will try to dig up some pics.
> 
> I found the easiest way to cut the sides out was by using a soldering iron. It wont split the plastic. Plus you can use it to make any rough egdes smoother and also for making extra holes for ventilation in the top.
> 
> The mesh is cut to size using wire cutters and simply attached to the INSIDE of the cage using nuts and bolts. The mesh must be on the inside or else the mice will chew out


Thanks



Pointermum said:


> REALLY you have had a answer from Tinks on what size cages she uses and someone else has confirmed they are larger than recommended can you DROP it now :Yawn:


But then she would have nothing to pick holes in to try and make me a bad pet owner


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Pointermum said:


> REALLY you have had a answer from Tinks on what size cages she uses and someone else has confirmed they are larger than recommended can you DROP it now :Yawn:


An someone else confirmed they were smaller. It's just a question!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> An someone else confirmed they were smaller. It's just a question!


i'm lost! who was able to confirm her cages were too small?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Leave it now Tinks obviously has a lot of experience with her furries and sure she understands what she is doing. 

Out of interest Tink are the babies born with fur? and how big are they?...Never had a little furry myself.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i'm lost! who was able to confirm her cages were too small?


I don't remember who it was. Whoever put the dimensions that were bigger. Hence my confusion. That is all...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Leave it now Tinks obviously has a lot of experience with her furries and sure she understands what she is doing.
> 
> Out of interest Tink are the babies born with fur? and how big are they?...Never had a little furry myself.


Thanks

Nope no fur, they are also born blind and deaf

The ones that will be darker you can see pigmentation

They are so teeny and can't be disturbed so there will be no pics till they start to wander


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> I don't remember who it was. Whoever put the dimensions that were bigger. Hence my confusion. That is all...


and the dimension of the tub tink has her hamsters in is bigger than the dimension stormythai put. so where is the confusion? or is just an excuse to find fault where there is none?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Thanks
> 
> Nope no fur, they are also born blind and deaf
> 
> ...


I can imagine they look like tiny little pigs is that about right? do they have teeth when born?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> I can imagine they look like tiny little pigs is that about right? do they have teeth when born?


They look like bright pink prawns 

Ooh not sure about the teeth


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Minimum cage space for a Syrian is 80 x 40 x 40 cm,





Lavenderb said:


> The RSPCA recommend that the minimum size of cage for a Syrian hamster should be 75cm x 40 cm x 40 cm. (29 ½ inches x 15 ¾ inches x 15 ¾ inches).


the kind of box tink has.

Colour Clear
Capacity 110 Litres
Dimensions 89.5 x 49.5 x 42 cm
Material Plastic
Product Type Storage Box

therefore bigger than the minimum.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They look like bright pink prawns
> 
> Ooh not sure about the teeth


I love prawns, not with eyes tho


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

CRL said:


> and the dimension of the tub tink has her hamsters in is bigger than the dimension stormythai put. so where is the confusion? or is just an excuse to find fault where there is none?


I was asking a question. Simples!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

something ridiculous said:


> I don't remember who it was. Whoever put the dimensions that were bigger. Hence my confusion. That is all...


So we are all agreed you have no idea? Excellent...


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They look like bright pink prawns
> 
> Ooh not sure about the teeth


Then your mission is to find this info for me, i need to know if these prawns have teeth!! lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> I was asking a question. Simples!


no you were hounding, everytime tink answered you, you were'nt acually listening to the answer she gave, so why bother asking these 'questions' if you are not going to listen to her answer?


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Selling on ebay isn't working especially when you admitted you aren't selling anything at the moment.


I wonder what the P&P charges would be for small furry animals or if you could get combined shipping  now there's a business idea for you Tinks 

Only kidding 

I'm terrified of mice, rats etc.... part of what freaks me out is the fact that I've read somewhere that they are constantly peeing, is it the same for hamsters as well?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> I was asking a question. Simples!


can you not please just out the woman on ignore? we get that you don't like her... but her cages are an excellent size, and she has been able to answer all questions on their care etc. (apart from teeth). we all get confused, but we all also need to learn to admit when we are wrong...


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

jon bda said:


> So we are all agreed you have no idea? Excellent...


Everyone said something different. I didn't think they were big enough, some agree and others don't.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

missRV said:


> I'm terrified of mice, rats etc.... part of what freaks me out is the fact that I've read somewhere that they are constantly peeing, is it the same for hamsters as well?


so do the elderly. are you afraid of them too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

something ridiculous said:


> Conflicting information on cage sizes then


Recommended sizes do vary if you search online, IMO the RSPCA's recommendations are the absolute minimum people sould go for though, & bigger than that is preferable.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

CRL said:


> so do the elderly. are you afraid of them too


Nah I have one of them  but I have to call her mother


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Recommended sizes do vary if you search online, IMO the RSPCA's recommendations are the absolute minimum people sould go for though, & *bugger* than that is preferable.


well alrighty then :sosp:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Couldn't find pics so just took some for you Tink so you can see How I fastened the mesh on.
If you want to see any more just ask


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Recommended sizes do vary if you search online, IMO the RSPCA's recommendations are the absolute minimum people sould go for though, & *bugger *than that is preferable.


that sounds painful!! 
hope thats without the mesh!!!!!

ETA:


CRL said:


> well alrighty then :sosp:


SNAP!!!


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Whatever people. I asked a question as many have done before me, so why jump on me about it? Let's just agree to disagree and move on.
When have I ever said I don't like her?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

According to google this is what a new born hamster looks like:










Cute and ugly at the same time, lol.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> Whatever people. I asked a question as many have done before me, so why jump on me about it? Let's just agree to disagree and move on.
> _ When have I ever said I don't like her? _


i've never said that i speak or write in english... but it's a bit apparent.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

bearcub said:


> According to google this is what a new born hamster looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a cocktail sausage. the same as baby rats and mice.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

bearcub said:


> According to google this is what a new born hamster looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Good God i was not expecting that...They are crazy looking little things how long till they have fur?.....Any news on the teeth????


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Note about the smell , people who live with rodents don't smell it because they're used to it. My friend has rats and hamsters , cages cleaned daily and he always said he could never smell them, I on the other hand wouldn't go in his house because it stunk to high heaven of rats and hamsters, him and his family would always accuse me of over reacting and say it didn't smell , they were used to it my nose was not :lol:


Daily cage cleans will make them smell a lot worse, so long as you only wipe the shelves daily and do a weekly full clean they really don't smell. I mean they have a pet smell (just like dogs  ) but they really don't smell bad unless there is something wrong 



something ridiculous said:


> Conflicting information on cage sizes then


My measurements aren't from the RSPCA, the RSPCA have always had a smaller recommended size than what is generally accepted.

Those cages that Tinks posted are fine for Syrian hamsters so long as they get a minimum of an hour out of the cage a day. I prefer bigger, but I'm one that will always go as big as possible rather than sticking to the recommendations.

I still wouldn't want 30 of those stacked up in a flat, but then it isn't me doing it. I just expressed concern to make sure the op had really thought it through with her numbers.

Can't say I agree with the breeding but it isn't my place to say that anyone can't breed, all I can do is make sure that they are educated enough so they do it right and have the animals well being at the forefront of their mind


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

button50 said:


> Oh Good God i was not expecting that...They are crazy looking little things how long till they have fur?.....Any news on the teeth????


i dont think they are born with teeth. like a human baby. could you imagine 15 odd fuzzies latching on to your nips with teeth? ouch


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i've never said that i speak or write in english... but it's a bit apparent.


I have concerns for her animals welfare, as do others. That is certainly not a crime. I do not hate her.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

missRV said:


> I'm terrified of mice, rats etc.... part of what freaks me out is the fact that *I've read somewhere that they are constantly peeing*, is it the same for hamsters as well?


No, they aren't constantly peeing, if they were you'd be able to follow every wild rat back to its home just by tracking their unending trail of pee, like the pied piper in reverse 

The majority of bucks do scent mark, as do some, but not all does, but that is tiny dribbles, a bit like observing male dogs frequently cocking their legs & having a tiny wee


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bearcub said:


> According to google this is what a new born hamster looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an alien


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Recommended sizes do vary if you search online, IMO the RSPCA's recommendations are the absolute minimum people sould go for though, & *bugger *than that is preferable.


I beg your farkin pardon woman !!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

CRL said:


> i dont think they are born with teeth. like a human baby. could you imagine 15 odd fuzzies latching on to your nips with teeth? ouch


Owwww what a thought!!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

button50 said:


> Oh Good God i was not expecting that...They are crazy looking little things how long till they have fur?.....Any news on the teeth????


AAaaaaaw...they're kinda cute.

I bet they've got a right set of gnashers on them. 

They've no eyes though.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> I have concerns for her animals welfare, as do others. That is certainly not a crime. I do not hate her.


i had 33 rats in a 1 bed flat. would you hve concerns of my boys safety?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> I love prawns, not with eyes tho


I like prawns with batter or breadcrumbs on

And now I realise that when I eat them I will be thinking of baby hamsters, nice one Tink  :lol:



button50 said:


> Then your mission is to find this info for me, i need to know if these prawns have teeth!! lol


Thy will be done madam *bows*



missRV said:


> I wonder what the P&P charges would be for small furry animals or if you could get combined shipping  now there's a business idea for you Tinks
> 
> Only kidding
> 
> I'm terrified of mice, rats etc.... part of what freaks me out is the fact that I've read somewhere that they are constantly peeing, is it the same for hamsters as well?


Hamsters don't pee often but can pee a lot when they do lol

Oh and the wee does pong, sometimes a lot!



Lavenderb said:


> Couldn't find pics so just took some for you Tink so you can see How I fastened the mesh on.
> If you want to see any more just ask


Thank you!

Will have to give this a try with one of the cages

I see miceys  and a doggy thinking ooh great tea time


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> No, they aren't constantly peeing, if they were you'd be able to follow every wild rat back to its home just by tracking their unending trail of pee, like the pied piper in reverse
> 
> The majority of bucks do scent mark, as do some, but not all does, but that is tiny dribbles, a bit like observing male dogs frequently cocking their legs & having a tiny wee


Thank you for clearing that up :thumbup1: I wondered how they'd have a constant flow going on, but clearly I've tried not to think too much


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CRL said:


> looks like a cocktail sausage. the same as baby rats and mice.


Your cocktail sausages have legs?  Parties must be fun round yours :lol: if the guests take their eyes off the cocktail sausages they scuttle away!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

bearcub said:


> According to google this is what a new born hamster looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is what they are like when they get a little older 


She was around 3 weeks old here


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

CRL said:


> i had 33 rats in a 1 bed flat. would you hve concerns of my boys safety?


I have not read anything from or about you to give me concerns on the matter. It's not just the quantity that seems to be the issue.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We are mum and dad to our pets, and the cats are our boys, I often refer to Duke our dog as our little lad.

The only pet I have that is female is a rabbit and poor lass, I quite often refer to her as a guy. When I approach them I tend to say hi ya guys.

They are all my four legged babes. 

Hope everything goes smoothly for your hamster.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

something ridiculous said:


> I have not read anything from or about you to give me concerns on the matter. It's not just the quantity that seems to be the issue.


So clear this up for us....WHAT IS THE ISSUE?


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> So clear this up for us....WHAT IS THE ISSUE?


The lack of her knowledge on hamsters, yet she is now breeding them. That concerns me as a pet lover.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> I have concerns for her animals welfare, as do others. That is certainly not a crime. I do not hate her.


And I've told you time and time again you have nothing to be concerned about

Yet that's not good enough for you, well that is not my problem!

My pets come first, always have, always will



StormyThai said:


> And this is what they are like when they get a little older
> 
> 
> She was around 3 weeks old here


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> So clear this up for us....WHAT IS THE ISSUE?


well it cant be the cage sizes as thats been cleared up
it also couldnt be the number of hamsters in a flat as otherwise he would have been concerned about myself owning 33 rats in a 1 bed flat. 
:sosp: yes so what is the issue, other than his issue of tink


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> So clear this up for us....WHAT IS THE ISSUE?


They just like to harass people for the hell of it...or maybe they have "thread envy" 

Ridiculous by name,ridiculous by nature!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> The lack of her knowledge on hamsters, yet she is now breeding them. That concerns me as a pet lover.


Why because I asked one question I was unsure about

Button, make sure you never get any hamsters, you know cause you asked if they were born with teeth so you clearly have no idea about keeping them as pets

And here's me thinking asking questions was how we learned things


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why because I asked one question I was unsure about
> 
> Button, make sure you never get any hamsters, you know cause you asked if they were born with teeth so you clearly have no idea about keeping them as pets
> 
> And here's me thinking asking questions was how we learned things


I never said you shouldn't own them. I don't think you should breed them without proper knowledge.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> I never said you shouldn't own them. I don't think you should breed them without proper knowledge.


Oh right so because I don't know everything there is to know about hamsters means I shouldn't breed

Going on that logic no one should ever have kids


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

something ridiculous said:


> The lack of her knowledge on hamsters, yet she is now breeding them. That concerns me as a pet lover.


She has a ton of support here should she need it but you go and give yourself an ulcer worrying.......


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> I never said you shouldn't own them. I don't think you should breed them without proper knowledge.


with that assumption no people should own animals. only the other day i asked for medical advice for one of my rats. maybe i shouldnt own rats because i didnt know whether to give 2 doses of synulox or 1


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

CRL said:


> with that assumption no people should own animals. only the other day i asked for medical advice for one of my rats. maybe i shouldnt own rats because i didnt know whether to give 2 doses of synulox or 1


No, no you shouldn't own them at all..........

Send them all to me, that will make you feel much, much better :sneaky2:

:dita:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> No, no you shouldn't own them at all..........
> 
> Send them all to me, that will make you feel much, much better :sneaky2:
> 
> :dita:


you wish :sosp:


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why because I asked one question I was unsure about
> 
> Button, make sure you never get any hamsters, you know cause you asked if they were born with teeth so you clearly have no idea about keeping them as pets
> 
> And here's me thinking asking questions was how we learned things


Maybe i shouldnt have a dog then Tink as i dont and dont think i will ever know everything there is to know about them. 

Oi Tink what about these bloody teeth? lol


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

button50 said:


> Maybe i shouldnt have a dog then Tink as i dont and dont think i will ever know everything there is to know about them.
> 
> *Oi Tink what about these bloody teeth*? lol


i told you about the teeth rrr:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Maybe i shouldnt have a dog then Tink as i dont and dont think i will ever know everything there is to know about them.
> 
> Oi Tink what about these bloody teeth? lol


Google says baby hamsters are born with teeth


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I am going to be dreaming about prawns with long teeth


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Google says baby hamsters are born with teeth


one word......
......
........ ouch!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

CRL said:


> i told you about the teeth rrr:


Oh sorry im at work with people asking me questions and interupting my PF time lol

Dont worry ill tell them all to p**s off "im busy" lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> one word......
> ......
> ........ ouch!


Yeah poor ebony 

She's gonna hate me


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> I am going to be dreaming about prawns with long teeth


Like this?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Google says baby hamsters are born with teeth


To teeth or not to teeth that is the question???


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Like this?


Is that a naked mole rat? i used to work with someone that looked just like that!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

button50 said:


> Maybe i shouldnt have a dog then Tink as i dont and dont think i will ever know everything there is to know about them.
> 
> Oi Tink what about these bloody teeth? lol


Ohhh...ohhhh....ohhhhh -waves hand about madly-

I'm not Tinks, but I'm sure she won't mind me answering.

Hamster pups are born with teeth and start to eat solids around days 5 to 7 

Degu's are even better, they are born all suited and booted and start to run around the cage and eating hay on day 3-5 haha


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I have learned a lot about bubba hammies on this thread....so cute (not when they look like prawns though...bit scary) 

Shame the thread was a little spoiled by the constant interrogation by one of two members :bored:

Suppose it's just a waiting game now, to see if there will be tiny little bubbas born.....


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Like this?


Omg I am so glad I wasn't eating when I saw that


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Like this?


Bleeding hell SS .... what is that 

Stuff of nightmares ( for me anyway ) ...


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Ohhh...ohhhh....ohhhhh -waves hand about madly-
> 
> I'm not Tinks, but I'm sure she won't mind me answering.
> 
> ...


Ok so its settled then they are "Prawns *WITH* teeth"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

button50 said:


> Is that a naked mole rat? i used to work with someone that looked just like that!!


Yep it is, funny looking little things  I'm trying to picture a human version now


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

chichi said:


> Well, I have learned a lot about bubba hammies on this thread....so cute (not when they look like prawns though...bit scary)
> 
> Shame the thread was a little spoiled by the constant interrogation by one of two members :bored:
> 
> Suppose it's just a waiting game now, to see if there will be tiny little bubbas born.....


Is "Bubba" another name for babies? Confused me with my dog being called Bubba and hes just named after my OH favorite golfer.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tincan said:


> Bleeding hell SS .... what is that
> 
> Stuff of nightmares ( for me anyway ) ...


'Tis the naked mole rat, which, despite having the look of a toothy scrotum, are actually pretty amazing little things, Google them & see


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

button50 said:


> Ok so its settled then they are "Prawns *WITH* teeth"


we don't tend to see them at that stage (or at least we shouldn't) because you should never disturb the nest, the first time you will get a glimpse is when they start to leave the nest when they are all furred up


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep it is, funny looking little things  I'm trying to picture a human version now


Well i had to look at him for about 3 years so just imagine that picture with it wearing a shirt and tie and your pretty much there lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> we don't tend to see them at that stage (or at least we shouldn't) because you should never disturb the nest, the first time you will get a glimpse is when they start to leave the nest when they are all furred up


The nest will not be disturbed


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> The nest will not be disturbed


That's good to hear 

Believe me, I know how tempting it is to peek. But as I am sure you know, it just isn't worth the risk.

My post wasn't aimed at you (or anyone for that matter), just a general waffle


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

button50 said:


> Well i had to look at him for about 3 years so just imagine that picture with it wearing a shirt and tie and your pretty much there lol


It sounds like the premise for a really surreal film: 'My CEO Was a Naked Mole Rat' :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

button50 said:


> Is "Bubba" another name for babies? Confused me with my dog being called Bubba and hes just named after my OH favorite golfer.


Oh yes, I call my eldest child "Bubba" (she's only 20, lol ) ... I always call little ones (humans or animals) "bubbas" or "bubs"


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

chichi said:


> Oh yes, I call my eldest child "Bubba" (she's only 20, lol ) ... I always call little ones (humans or animals) "bubbas" or "bubs"


Well there you go...and there's me thinking Bubba was just a golfer or the chap from Forrest Gump.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> That's good to hear
> 
> Believe me, I know how tempting it is to peek. But as I am sure you know, it just isn't worth the risk.
> 
> My post wasn't aimed at you (or anyone for that matter), just a general waffle


Definitely not worth the risk

Basically only going near the cage to put food in and change the water


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you taken the wheel out yet just in case?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Have you taken the wheel out yet just in case?


Why will the toothy prawns go running round???

Sorry just a vision i had only kidding!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

button50 said:


> Why will the toothy prawns go running round???
> 
> Sorry just a vision i had only kidding!!


:lol:

Now that is a funny image 

It is just in case she has them on or under the wheel, if she then decides to have a run she could injure the pups. Hamsters aren't the most maternal of animals :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> Have you taken the wheel out yet just in case?


Yep, wheel came out the other day, protein been fed every day


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> :lol:
> 
> Now that is a funny image
> 
> It is just in case she has them on or under the wheel, if she then decides to have a run she could injure the pups. Hamsters aren't the most maternal of animals :lol:


Hamsters seem my kind of animal, none maternal, drop some little `uns then bog off to the gym, Way to go hammy girl, way to go


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Going on that logic no one should ever have kids


I managed to get my good lady 'in the club' at 18 without the foggiest about kids...we didn't do too bad...


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read this thread right to the end expecting to learn of the birth.

Any news?

I do understand you wanting to keep them. I feel exactly the same but because of that I don't breed. I really don't have the time for any more pets.

By the way Amazon only have 11 cages left. 

I hope everything goes well and she only has a small litter.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Yep, wheel came out the other day, protein been fed every day


Ok so this is interesting me as i know diddly about little furries... What protein do you have to give her?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I have read this thread right to the end expecting to learn of the birth.
> 
> Any news?
> 
> ...


No news yet, haven't been near the cage though, she got up, got some foods and went back to nest



button50 said:


> Ok so this is interesting me as i know diddly about little furries... What protein do you have to give her?


We gave her tuna, smoked salmon and walnuts

Can also give

Chicken
Turkey
Egg (hard boiled or scrambled)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

button50 said:


> Ok so this is interesting me as i know diddly about little furries... What protein do you have to give her?


chicken or other meats or cat/dog food.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No news yet, haven't been near the cage though, she got up, got some foods and went back to nest
> 
> We gave her tuna, smoked salmon and walnuts
> 
> ...


Lucky little thing sounds much nicer than the soup i had for dinner. Do they just eat food like this when pregnant? or can they have it more often?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Lucky little thing sounds much nicer than the soup i had for dinner. Do they just eat food like this when pregnant? or can they have it more often?


They can have it any time

Bar the smoked salmon they get the others 1-2 times a week, as well as veg, normal hamster treats etc


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They can have it any time
> 
> Bar the smoked salmon they get the others 1-2 times a week, as well as veg, normal hamster treats etc


Well i feel i have learnt a lot about furball babies tonight, Havent seemed to have done much in regards to work but sod it ive been learning. (Not sure how that will help with software sales though) whoops lol


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

CRL said:


> with that assumption no people should own animals. only the other day i asked for medical advice for one of my rats. maybe i shouldnt own rats because i didnt know whether to give 2 doses of synulox or 1


Did you actually read what I said? I NEVER said she shouldn't own them!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

button50 said:


> Well i feel i have learnt a lot about furball babies tonight, Havent seemed to have done much in regards to work but sod it ive been learning. (Not sure how that will help with software sales though) whoops lol


Well it will help you if you have small furries in future


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

something ridiculous said:


> Did you actually read what I said? I NEVER said she shouldn't own them!


After the first few lines of your first post...i would imagine most people had given up the will to live tbf...


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

chichi said:


> Shame the thread was a little spoiled by the constant interrogation by one of two members :bored:


Indeed. It is a shame I got jumped on for asking a question when others had theirs answered politely.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well it will help you if you have small furries in future


I do find other animals very interesting however my love is my Bubba he would be jealous if i had another pet in my life. Also i like going for a walk think id get some funny looks with a hamster on a lead lol. Thanks for all the info though Tink i feel enlightened.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

jon bda said:


> After the first few lines of your first post...i would imagine most people had given up the will to live tbf...


How very rude!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Indeed. It is a shame I got jumped on for asking a question when others had theirs answered politely.


I answered yours several times but because my answers didnt suit what you wanted to hear you asked over and over and over again!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Random question, but are there any breeds of hamsters that can live together? I have had a few hamsters... I *think* they were all Syrians (we had them at different times) except one, which I am not sure about but she was horrible... no one could touch her without having big gloves on!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lozzibear said:


> Random question, but are there any breeds of hamsters that can live together? I have had a few hamsters... I *think* they were all Syrians (we had them at different times) except one, which I am not sure about but she was horrible... no one could touch her without having big gloves on!


Dwarfs can live together, Chinese hamsters, roborovski

With the same type not as all one big group lol


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I answered yours several times but because my answers didnt suit what you wanted to hear you asked over and over and over again!


When? I reiterated points but didn't ask question again apart from the cage size which was not just directed at you, I was genuinely curious.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> Degu's are even better, they are born all suited and booted and start to run around the cage and eating hay on day 3-5 haha


Piggies are the best  They can eat solids from practically the moment they pop out  My cousins ex had an accidental litter and those babies are seriously amazing


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

jon bda said:


> After the first few lines of your first post...i would imagine most people had given up the will to live tbf...





something ridiculous said:


> How very rude!


yes john......


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> When? I reiterated points but didn't ask question again apart from the cage size which was not just directed at you, I was genuinely curious.


Ok, you tried several times to put me down, make me feel like a bad pet owner and all because I dared to ask a question


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ok, you tried several times to put me down, make me feel like a bad pet owner and all because I dared to ask a question


I have concerns for you breeding. On a pet forum


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Dwarfs can live together, Chinese hamsters, roborovski
> 
> With the same type not as all one big group lol


Thanks Tink  I would love to get a hamster again, but it would be a hard decision between a hammy and a gerbil... although, I think a gerbil might just get it... the only problem is that a cage is easier IMO than a tank lol.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> I have concerns for you breeding. On a pet forum


what does being on a pet forum have to do anything with the situation? there are dog breeders, cat breeders, rat breeders and bird breeders, to name but a few on here.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

CRL said:


> what does being on a pet forum have to do anything with the situation? there are dog breeders, cat breeders, rat breeders and bird breeders, to name but a few on here.


Because on a pet forum you expect to find people who care about pets so why is it such a surprise that I care about pets?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> Because on a pet forum you expect to find people who care about pets so why is it such a surprise that I care about pets?


and where, pray, did i mention you not caring about pets. yes you would find pet lovers on a pet forum, but you will also find breeders of every kind of animal, so how does that not make people animal lovers if they breed.

frankly your replies are making no sense whatsoever.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope were not getting carried away here?

We do allow questions about breeding, we are a pet forum and I do believe we all love our animals. We also teach on here maybe it has been noticed, many posters advise about testing not just health checks and genetics.....etc


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

CRL said:


> and where, pray, did i mention you not caring about pets. yes you would find pet lovers on a pet forum, but you will also find breeders of every kind of animal, so how does that not make people animal lovers if they breed.
> 
> frankly your replies are making no sense whatsoever.


I have no problem with breeding. Just irresponsible breeding.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> I hope were not getting carried away here?
> 
> We do allow questions about breeding, we are a pet forum and I do believe we all love our animals. We also teach on here maybe it has been noticed, many posters advise about testing not just health checks and genetics.....etc


you cant health test a hamster or many rodents for things. but many breeders do have certain ethics. 2 or 3 litters in the rodents life. only above and below a certain age. healthy rat until getting pregnant. good temprement. good lines.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

something ridiculous said:


> Because on a pet forum you expect to find people who care about pets so why is it such a surprise that I care about pets?


It's a surprise that because you don't get the answers you want you keep nit picking



lozzibear said:


> Thanks Tink  I would love to get a hamster again, but it would be a hard decision between a hammy and a gerbil... although, I think a gerbil might just get it... the only problem is that a cage is easier IMO than a tank lol.


Ah I bet gerbils make good pets


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> I have no problem with breeding. Just irresponsible breeding.


from what ive read tink is totally responsible. why else would she be giving them the right foods. know the correct way to bring up hamsters. the right gestation times. and also be keeping the babies herself. she is not adding to rescues as she has already said they will ALL be staying with her. so i really dont see what your problem is. now i could maybe understand if she was churning out litter after littler regardless of the health of her pets, but she isnt.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> It's a surprise that because you don't get the answers you want you keep nit picking
> 
> Ah I bet gerbils make good pets


The answers I want??? 
All I want is for you to take the advice of many posters on here and ensure responsible breeding and the best for your pets.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

something ridiculous said:


> The answers I want???
> All I want is for you to take the advice of many posters on here and ensure responsible breeding and the best for your pets.


and in what parts is she not doing the best for her pets. just telling her she is a bad owner will not help. maybe a few points....... 
maybe her cages are not big enough. no, thats not right as they are over the minimum. 
or maybe she dosent know the correct way to feed a pregnant hamster. no, as she is feeding the correct proteins. 
or maybe she is overflowing rescues with rodents. no, as she is keeping them all herself. 
i dont see what else is wrong with this. well other than your assuming that there will be too many hamsters in a flat (of unknown size), yet you found me owning 33 rats in a 1 bed flat absolutely perfect. would it trouble you to know i was planning on breeding my boys earlier this year.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ah I bet gerbils make good pets


Yeah, gerbils are brilliant  They are so friendly and funny to watch... and if in a tank (which is what they should be in IMO) you can see all their tunnels etc, especially when up against the glass. And they are usually active during the day... oh, I want a gerbil again


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CRL said:


> from what ive read tink is totally responsible. why else would she be giving them the right foods. know the correct way to bring up hamsters. the right gestation times. and also be keeping the babies herself. she is not adding to rescues as she has already said they will ALL be staying with her. so i really dont see what your problem is. now i could maybe understand if she was churning out litter after littler regardless of the health of her pets, but she isnt.


Exactly!

And of course I'm just breeding two random per shop hamsters, it's not like I've spent months searching for the perfect hamsters, spent loads on making sure I get said hamsters and I mean it's not as if I know their genetics, it's not like I know who their parents, grandparents, great grand parents and great great grandparents are

It's not like I researched the best cage for her to have a litter in, when to start her pregnanc diet, wha foods are good to feed to mummy and baby hams when to wean the babies, when they should have their own cage

And of course I'm gonna have my fingers all up in that nest when she's given birth and I'm gonna be all over it taking pics WITH FLASH!

I just basically got the first two hams I saw in the pet shop and threw them together!



something ridiculous said:


> The answers I want???
> All I want is for you to take the advice of many posters on here and ensure responsible breeding and the best for your pets.


 I am breeding responsibly


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Dwarfs can live together, *Chinese hamsters*, roborovski
> 
> With the same type not as all one big group lol


Chinese are actually advised to kept solo too as they can be very aggressive and fights are bad when they happen, with little to no warning. So although "some" can be kept together, it is generally accepted to keep them alone now 

Robo's and dwarfs (as you stated) can be kept in groups with the right cages and hamsters


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> Nope ... lol


i was picturing more of a banjo. ive wanted to use this gif for ages but never found the right use.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lozzibear said:


> Yeah, gerbils are brilliant  They are so friendly and funny to watch... and if in a tank (which is what they should be in IMO) you can see all their tunnels etc, especially when up against the glass. And they are usually active during the day... oh, I want a gerbil again


Ah I want gerbils now!

Will add it to the list of future pets



something ridiculous said:


> I don't have to explain myself to you. I stated my concerns very early on in this thread. You can't jump in half way through and start throwing abuse!


So your concern is I don't know what I'm doing because I asked a question?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

CRL said:


> and in what parts is she not doing the best for her pets. just telling her she is a bad owner will not help. maybe a few points.......
> maybe her cages are not big enough. no, thats not right as they are over the minimum.
> or maybe she dosent know the correct way to feed a pregnant hamster. no, as she is feeding the correct proteins.
> or maybe she is overflowing rescues with rodents. no, as she is keeping them all herself.
> i dont see what else is wrong with this. well other than your assuming that there will be too many hamsters in a flat (of unknown size), yet you found me owning 33 rats in a 1 bed flat absolutely perfect. *would it trouble you to know i was planning on breeding my boys earlier this year.*


A scientific breakthrough 

Sorry


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd like to say congrats, but Im anti breeding for the fark of it, when shelters and pounds are euthanising by the day. Hopefully you can afford the vet bills x 30 if they get respiratory or cancer issues.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

CRL said:


> you cant health test a hamster or many rodents for things. but many breeders do have certain ethics. 2 or 3 litters in the rodents life. only above and below a certain age. healthy rat until getting pregnant. good temprement. good lines.


lol that was in reference to dogs etc not just hammies...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> I'd like to say congrats, but Im anti breeding for the fark of it, when shelters and pounds are euthanising by the day. Hopefully you can afford the vet bills x 30 if they get respiratory or cancer issues.


Oh look another one panicking

I want it get the best/strongest/friendliest hamsters

I also want to show in future



something ridiculous said:


> Just carry on living in your fantasy world. I'm done with this topic. Just take on board the advice you have been given (not just by me) and think about your pets.


I'll say again, my pets come first


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh look another one panicking
> 
> I want it get the best/strongest/friendliest hamsters
> 
> ...


Lol @ you thinking an opinion is a panic. I dont like backyard breeders, dont care who it is.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

How you going to show if you can't leave the flat and why the heck would you keep whole litters? Which one you gonna breed next? I'm sure you know fine well that you get friendly hamsters by frequent handling-even if she only has a litter of say 6, how you gonna spend the time to socialise all of them? I see no good reason for you to breed: it's not like you can breed them back to each other so why keep them all?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lostbear said:


> *Syrian hamsters* *fight to the death*.



Sign of our political times. :sad:

Hey I was just thinking Tinks.:yesnod:

You could try to introduce a few united nations hamsters in amongst them to quell the troubles.

It might not work at all but at least you could say you gave it a try.

If your peace keeping attempts do fail then, as a last resort, you could always send in the American and British hamsters to kick a few stubborn syrian hamster A5535.:001_smile:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I'd like to say congrats, but Im anti breeding for the fark of it, when shelters and pounds are euthanising by the day. Hopefully you can afford the vet bills x 30 if they get respiratory or cancer issues.


^^^^^^^
This


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Lol @ you thinking an opinion is a panic. I dont like backyard breeders, dont care who it is.


Well I'm not a back yard breeder


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

She had them!!! 

Last night, heard the smallest of cheeps coming from her cage! :thumbup: :001_wub:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> She had them!!!
> 
> Last night, heard the smallest of cheeps coming from her cage! :thumbup: :001_wub:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


>


Hehe thank you


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope Ebony (right name ) and her little babies are all well.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

congrats nanny tink.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, ebby was eating in the corner queue squeaks from the nest, ebby drops food and rushes back

She's a good mummy


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> She had them!!!
> 
> Last night, heard the smallest of cheeps coming from her cage! :thumbup: :001_wub:


Great news....shall look forward to hearing all the baby hammy stories in the coming weeks


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> Great news....shall look forward to hearing all the baby hammy stories in the coming weeks


If there are girls they will be torties so expect a lot of stories :lol:


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats on the new additions


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

never seen tiny hamsters.any chance of a pic please tinks?..not if you have to disturb them or anything..curiosity and all that.lol


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm just sitting here scratching my head. I'm a hamster fan but I really do not understand why someone who already has 10 of them needs even more. What will having even more bring you that the existing 10 do not give you? 

I would get it if you were a reputable breeder who was actively selling AND showing - I know an excellent hammy breeder who has 30 of them.  She's barking mad, but she's completely clued in about health, genetics and her breeding lines.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I'm just sitting here scratching my head. I'm a hamster fan but I really do not understand why someone who already has 10 of them needs even more. What will having even more bring you that the existing 10 do not give you?
> 
> I would get it if you were a reputable breeder who was actively selling AND showing - I know an excellent hammy breeder who has 30 of them.  She's barking mad, but she's completely clued in about health, genetics and her breeding lines.


hamster showing??? you live and learn.lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> never seen tiny hamsters.any chance of a pic please tinks?..not if you have to disturb them or anything..curiosity and all that.lol


No pics, she has the nest covered well like a good girl



labradrk said:


> I'm just sitting here scratching my head. I'm a hamster fan but I really do not understand why someone who already has 10 of them needs even more. What will having even more bring you that the existing 10 do not give you?
> 
> I would get it if you were a reputable breeder who was actively selling AND showing - I know an excellent hammy breeder who has 30 of them.  She's barking mad, but she's completely clued in about health, genetics and her breeding lines.


Well technically you coukd say I don't "need" the 10 I have (I do though)

I want tortoiseshell, have done since I was younger

The ones I have are ageing and I refuse to get any from the pet shop now


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Your not going to keep breeding are you Tinks


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

suewhite said:


> Your not going to keep breeding are you Tinks


this gets even more interesting.are hamsters easy to sex?

and just where would you get one spayed??lololol.

castrated hamster.....omg, you would need a magnifying glass.lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

so you let your hamster get pregnant because you wanted a tortie? 
what if there are complications?
how would you take them to the vets when you don't go out as you have repeatedly informed the forum?

and I cant believe im actually having to add this but, this has nothing to do with tinks, im just genuinely concerned.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> so you let your hamster get pregnant because you wanted a tortie?
> what if there are complications?
> how would you take them to the vets when you don't go out as you have repeatedly informed the forum?
> 
> and I cant believe im actually having to add this but, this has nothing to do with tinks, im just genuinely concerned.


Oh god sake

I do go out! If any of my hamsters needed a vet we would take them, I wouldn't care if I had to crawl, they are my first priority


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> hamster showing??? you live and learn.lol


Yup. It's not my cup of tea (but then nor is any type of showing) but each to their own!



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> No pics, she has the nest covered well like a good girl
> 
> Well technically you coukd say I don't "need" the 10 I have (I do though)
> 
> ...


Buy from a reputable breeder then?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

labradrk said:


> Yup. It's not my cup of tea (but then nor is any type of showing) but each to their own!
> 
> Buy from a reputable breeder then?


Where do you think I got ebbs and Howard from


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I personally don't agree with back yard breeding for any animals. I am basing that on what I know of cats though, but I personally think animals should only be bred to better the breed etc

but, I do hope you can find the time to socialise them and such
and hopefully there will not be any trips to the vets needed


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> I personally don't agree with back yard breeding for any animals. I am basing that on what I know of cats though, but I personally think animals should only be bred to better the breed etc
> 
> but, I do hope you can find the time to socialise them and such
> and hopefully there will not be any trips to the vets needed


Well I'm not a back yard breeder

And I will

And thanks


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I'm not a back yard breeder
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> but my definition of a backyard breeder is someone who breeds without being registered as a breeder, so technically using that definition I think it would be that you are.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> but my definition of a backyard breeder is someone who breeds without being registered as a breeder, so technically using that definition I think it would be that you are.


Is that the actual meaning though?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> tinktinktinkerbell said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not a back yard breeder
> ...


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Shadow And Lightning said:
> 
> 
> > Are rodents on a register like the GCCF?
> ...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> yeah someone a few pages back said so... cause I asked if there was an equivalent and apparently there is, hence my saying byb


Wow, I didn't know that. Not being a 'fan' of rodents, I didn't realise that there were breed standards etc.

You live and learn


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Is this yet another thread that's going to be closed because of silly playground bickering!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. Not being a 'fan' of rodents, I didn't realise that there were breed standards etc.
> 
> You live and learn


yeah that's why I asked, so in my eyes because shes not registered she would be a byb
but again, my only knowledge is of cats and I know for a fact if it was cats and not hamsters the term back yard breeder would definitely be used. But, rodents are a different thing entirely so I don't know :/


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Is that the actual meaning though?


No it's not tink. Imo a back yard breeder is a breeder who breeds to make a profit and doesn't consider the animals welfare fully. I believe you do consider the welfare and are not doing it for profit so I don't have a problem with it personally. I had all the back yard breeder comments when I dared to post a thread about my aunt breeding her Rottweiler and Rhodesian ridgeback and her keeping all the pups. It went on and on lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can we have this back on topic now please without all of the sniping remarks.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Aww, the patter of tiny feet. Congratulations Tinks and mummy hamster. Hope they continue to thrive and grow into much loved little hammies.

I have one little pied robo who lives in 2 joined together tanks so has 4'11" to run about in. I had to travel 200 miles to get her from a breeder and she's as cute as a button.:001_wub:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LynnM said:


> Aww, the patter of tiny feet. Congratulations Tinks and mummy hamster. Hope they continue to thrive and grow into much loved little hammies.
> 
> I have one little pied robo who lives in 2 joined together tanks so has 4'11" to run about in. I had to travel 200 miles to get her from a breeder and she's as cute as a button.:001_wub:


Awww robos are so cute


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Is this yet another thread that's going to be closed because of silly playground bickering!


Post deleted - Not allowed an opinion anymore!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You do realise that the bickering had stopped and the replies after that post have been on topic and people just discussing things right?

The vast majority have been polite in this thread so personally I find your comment quite goading :001_unsure:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lilythepink said:


> hamster showing??? you live and learn.lol





lilythepink said:


> this gets even more interesting.are hamsters easy to sex?
> 
> and just where would you get one spayed??lololol.
> 
> castrated hamster.....*omg, you would need a magnifying glass*.lol


You'd be surprised, they're quite large compared to, say, man people ones!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> You do realise that the bickering had stopped and the replies after that post have been on topic and people just discussing things right?
> 
> The vast majority have been polite in this thread so personally I find your comment quite goading :001_unsure:


Who, mine?

Well that told me :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> You'd be surprised, they're quite large compared to, say, man people ones!


I can vouch for this


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I can vouch for this


And I think rats have the edge over hamsters, especially in summer when they hang them out more


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> And I think rats have the edge over hamsters, especially in summer when they hang them out more


When we got shearer my first ever male ham, lets just say we almost took him to the vet because we thought there was something wrong with his misters 

They were HUGE, he was only a teeny ham and when handled he got little bumps on them

Ah I miss him!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by lilythepink
> this gets even more interesting.are hamsters easy to sex?
> 
> and just where would you get one spayed??lololol.
> ...


They are very easy to sex if you know what to look for, once they are adult they are very, very easy :lol:

You can get does spayed with a good rodent specialist but it is only done if needed rather than as a precaution due to the high mortality rate with small rodents under GA (even mice can be spayed and castrated).

You will be surprised how big a well bred Syrian hamster grows, for example this lil lol guy


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> You'd be surprised, they're quite large compared to, say, man people ones!


I confess.never got that up close and personal to a hamster.lol.know absolutely nothing about hamsters.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> They are very easy to sex if you know what to look for, once they are adult they are very, very easy :lol:
> 
> You can get does spayed with a good rodent specialist but it is only done if needed rather than as a precaution due to the high mortality rate with small rodents under GA (even mice can be spayed and castrated).
> 
> You will be surprised how big a well bred Syrian hamster grows, for example this lil lol guy


What does he weigh?

Bernadette (pedigree hamster) 338g at her biggest


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What does he weigh?
> 
> Bernadette (pedigree hamster) 338g at her biggest


Think she was around 400g, I've put the right picture up now though :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> They are very easy to sex if you know what to look for, once they are adult they are very, very easy :lol:
> 
> You can get does spayed with a good rodent specialist but it is only done if needed rather than as a precaution due to the high mortality rate with small rodents under GA (even mice can be spayed and castrated).
> 
> You will be surprised how big a well bred Syrian hamster grows, for example this lil lol guy


Look at my balls, I say, LOOOK!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Look at my balls, I say, LOOOK!


LOL. What a set of tatas


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Ahhhhh my eyes my eyes


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> They are very easy to sex if you know what to look for, once they are adult they are very, very easy :lol:
> 
> You can get does spayed with a good rodent specialist but it is only done if needed rather than as a precaution due to the high mortality rate with small rodents under GA (even mice can be spayed and castrated).
> 
> You will be surprised how big a well bred Syrian hamster grows, for example this lil lol guy


Built in beanbag chair!! 

:lol: sorry... I had to....

Oh and congrats to Nanny Tinks!  can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your teethy praws Tink!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

I think I missed the announcement! Tinks, Do we have babies?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

AnimalObsessed said:


> I think I missed the announcement! Tinks, Do we have babies?


We have babies 

Heard squeakies

Although not for a while, I hope she hasn't ate them :001_unsure:

She keeps getting up for food though so they are probable just asleep


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have babies
> 
> Heard squeakies
> 
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Congratulations


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats tinks


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> We have babies
> 
> Heard squeakies
> 
> ...


You will probably find that you only really hear them when she is feeding, they stay quiet if they are well fed to stop attracting predators.
So long as she is left in piece it isn't really that common for them to cull the litter, they only do it when they are extremely stressed and threatened.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't they make jockstraps for hamsters?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Don't they make jockstraps for hamsters?


http://www.b3tards.com/u/e72b6a43f7162171a09b/hamsterpants.gif


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> You will probably find that you only really hear them when she is feeding, they stay quiet if they are well fed to stop attracting predators.
> So long as she is left in piece it isn't really that common for them to cull the litter, they only do it when they are extremely stressed and threatened.


Ooh right thank you! For some reason I thought it was common for them to cull, thanks for putting my mind at rest


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ooh right thank you! For some reason *I thought it was common for them to cull*, thanks for putting my mind at rest


Only if the hamsters are in a stressful environment, too young, or the owner keeps poking in the nest


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> Only if the hamsters are in a stressful environment, too young, or the owner keeps poking in the nest


Thanks

Not touched the nest, only been near the cage to put some tuna/food in

Trying to keep the place quite, just the usual sitting room noise us talking and the TV (volume turned down a bit)

She's well away from the TV though


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

congrats on the babies; can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww bless. I hope everything continues to go smoothly.

A couple of genuine questions.

Will mum hamster present her litter to you or how long will it be before you able to check on them.

What is the average life span of a hamster.

Gowd you are getting me very interested in hamsters.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Aww bless. I hope everything continues to go smoothly.
> 
> A couple of genuine questions.
> 
> ...


Ebony is being quite secretive with them, she has the nest covered when she comes out so that means we will see them when she wants us to

They live 18 months - 2 years

Our oldest has been 2 years 9 months


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ebony is being quite secretive with them, she has the nest covered when she comes out so that means we will see them when she wants us to
> 
> *They live 18 months - 2 years*
> 
> Our oldest has been 2 years 9 months


That's just an average (just thought I'd elaborate just in case others are viewing ), my oldest have been 5.5 years and I have had a few get to 4 to 5 years old


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> That's just an average (just thought I'd elaborate just in case others are viewing ), my oldest have been 5.5 years and I have had a few get to 4 to 5 years old


Oh yeah the question was on average which is why I said that


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh yeah the question was on average which is why I said that


Good point...

-hides back under rock-


----------

